# Better flat screen?



## Shark151 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm debating on which to buy, lcd, plasma, dlp, or other. I researched the pros and cons of each, but I dont have a clear idea on which could be better. Any suggestions?:4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a DLP set. It was the cheapest option for screen size and the 1080p capability that I wanted. The only real downsides are the bulbs which can cost up to $300 and the screens are delicate so protection may be necessary if you have small kids/pets.


----------



## Travler (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought my first HDTV in Jan 08. Went with Mitsubishi 65" DLP. We've been delighted with the picture. The picture is a little dark immediately after turning it on, but it only takes a few seconds to get it up to normal brightness so this isn't an issue at all. While the life of the bulb is a downside, the upside of that is that after you DO replace it, you should have a brand-new picture again. 

I did not consider Plasma due to the glass front which reflects ambient light. Personally, that just drives me nuts. I never had a screen protector on our old big-screen (non-HDTV) TVs becasue of that. No kids, no pets, so it wasn't a big deal.

Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Samsung has some DLP sets that use LED light engines. According to the hype, they never burn out.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Travler said:


> I bought my first HDTV in Jan 08. Went with Mitsubishi 65" DLP. We've been delighted with the picture. The picture is a little dark immediately after turning it on, but it only takes a few seconds to get it up to normal brightness so this isn't an issue at all. While the life of the bulb is a downside, the upside of that is that after you DO replace it, you should have a brand-new picture again.
> 
> I did not consider Plasma due to the glass front which reflects ambient light. Personally, that just drives me nuts. I never had a screen protector on our old big-screen (non-HDTV) TVs becasue of that. No kids, no pets, so it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> Let us know what you decide on!


Is it part of the WD series? I have the WD-Y577 57" model. Only paid $1,400 including taxes!


----------



## Travler (Nov 14, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Is it part of the WD series? I have the WD-Y577 57" model. Only paid $1,400 including taxes!


Yes, it is a WD-65734 which we got from ShopNBC, of all places. We never watch shopping channels on tv, but my wife just happened to surf past when it was being advertised and called me in since our old tv was dying. I didn't know much about DLP, but got online and got a crash course in it. I decided it was a good deal and we bought it for $1600 inc. shipping. We actually bought a matching stand for it which cost $300; I think this was a bit overpriced, but it saved me having to go out and shop for one since it was already "matched" for the tv. So, TV and stand, including shipping, for $1900. Plus, I could pay in 6 monthly installments, so it didn't hurt the budget _too_ bad.


----------



## Travler (Nov 14, 2008)

bruiser said:


> Samsung has some DLP sets that use LED light engines. According to the hype, they never burn out.


That would be sweet if the hype is true. I wonder if existing sets would be able to be retro-fitted with LEDs if they become available...?

The only real experience I have with LEDs hasn't been quite as successful as the hype led me to believe. I replaced burned out dashboard lights with "they-last-forever LEDs"; they didn't last a year. Maybe the vibrations kill them, but still, the salesman was marketing them for this application.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Get a Plasma if you want to the deepest blacks and wide viewing angle. Get an LCD if you want low reflection and many size and type options as well as decent picture quality and no burn-in worries. Get a DLP if you want to go larger than 60" and don't want to spend $4000. 

It all depends on the room: the size, the lighting, and how many people sitting in front of the TV. 

For me, plasma is the way to go. It's a little more expensive but the darks are amazing. For sports, it's great. The newer models will last 30 years with no burn in issues (moving pixels). Panasonic is great. Pioneer is better but costs a ton.


----------



## Harshfield (Nov 19, 2008)

I am using Plasma it is better.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Plasma sets generally use more energy than the other sets. Look for one with the Energy Star rating if buying a plasma.


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

I use an old 42' Phillips plasma my family bought 3 years ago.

We generally hate it, because theres horrible burn-in and occasionally there will be an annoying purple tint on the right side of the screen. The speakers exceptionally suck. On even the slightest basey parts of movies, the entire thing jumbles around and makes that annoying "whhrrrUUUURRHHHGGGG" noise that I'm fairly sure many of you guys have experienced. Its great for games though. For some odd reason the purple tint dosen't exist in games, and the sound is alright. Thats why we generally use it for our consoles.

Recently I've heard plasmas have been adopting new techniques to fix their shortfalls, like some pixel-shifting features that alternate colors in an indistinguishable manner to reduce burn-in. LCDs will always have dead/stuck pixels and narrower viewing areas  but they look pretty crisp and don't burn-in. I don't know much about DLP other than what I read on wikipedia and here, but considering they use LEDs now opposed to lamps that might seem like a nice alternative to the other 2...

Thats all right though. Soon we'll all be using OLED TVs.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

bruiser said:


> Plasma sets generally use more energy than the other sets. Look for one with the Energy Star rating if buying a plasma.


Also, there is a higher risk of Image burn than with LCD.
Personally, I will go with LCD untill something better and cheaper comes out. LCD screens will only become cheaper with time.
10 years down the line they will be $100 for a 50"


----------

